# spud bar video



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

I am new to ice fishing. Are there any videos that show how to use spud bar on the ice?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think frabill makes an ice spud and did a video on it. Id try googling it.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

There should be a few on YouTube


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

This guy has a few ice safety tips


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Took a minute to find these two. You'd be surprised what's up


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

driftin tim said:


> I am new to ice fishing. ...



Recommend getting picks that fit together with the points protected in each others handle rather than ones with the retractable sleeve over the points shown in the video. If you fall and land on a retractable one the sleeve is going to retract as the point stabs into you.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

nixmkt said:


> Recommend getting picks that fit together with the points protected in each others handle rather than ones with the retractable sleeve over the points shown in the video. If you fall and land on a retractable one the sleeve is going to retract as the point stabs into you.


Ouch! Never thought of that!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya that doesn't sound like a picnic


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Ouch! Never thought of that!



That's also why just using a couple of old screwdrivers on a string is not a good idea either.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use the orange picks and hopefully never actually have to test them out


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I use the retractable ones that are going to stab me when I fall... maybe I'll buy a new pair and give those ones to mama.. haha


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I use the retractable ones that are going to stab me when I fall... maybe I'll buy a new pair and give those ones to mama.. haha



Still have mine but take them out as extras just in case. Figure can throw them to someone that falls in and doesn’t have anything on them.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

flyphisherman said:


> This guy has a few ice safety tips


That's right guys, plenty of potato vodka!


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Mods can we sticky this thread? May save a life or two for new ice fishers


----------

